# Need some help please !



## damo08 (Aug 21, 2015)

I recently went to Belgium on holiday and found an antique shop. There was loads of pocket watches and even a tissot watch. The tissot watch was 75 euros which I didn't get. I didn't have much left.

i came across a pocket watch which is broke. The good thing was, it was only 10 euros.

Just need some help on the type of movement and if it is worth getting repaired. Now I know nothing about watches what's so ever, so I don't know what is wrong with it.



























sorry for the double post. I can't find an edit button.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2015)

Nacar seen to be a Turkish brand now making modern watches


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

is that 15 jewels ? or is my vision blurred. its a nice looking movment. if it runs keep it as is


----------



## damo08 (Aug 21, 2015)

vinn said:


> is that 15 jewels ? or is my vision blurred. its a nice looking movment. if it runs keep it as is


I think it is. It doesn't run. I don't know what is wrong with it.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

It may be the angle of the photo but the balance wheel looks to be offset to one side, indicating a broken staff most probably. Does the balance rock back and forth with a gentle shake?

mike


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

If possible can you measure the diameter of the movement, a Molnija might fit as replacement... they can be picked up pretty cheap

http://www.watch12.com/nacar-pocket-watch-15-rubis.html

Found this, and I believe that is a molly, my error that's eta6497


----------



## damo08 (Aug 21, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> If possible can you measure the diameter of the movement, a Molnija might fit as replacement... they can be picked up pretty cheap
> 
> http://www.watch12.com/nacar-pocket-watch-15-rubis.html
> 
> Found this, and I believe that is a molly, my error that's eta6497


I no nothing about movements in watches. I took it to a repair shop and was quoted £230 and I'm sure that was just to take it apart and see what's wrong with it.

Someone told me it's a molnija 3603 if that helps.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

damo08 said:


> SBryantgb said:
> 
> 
> > If possible can you measure the diameter of the movement, a Molnija might fit as replacement... they can be picked up pretty cheap
> ...


Okay so a 3603 or 3602 will work in it, by example here is a 3602 on Ebay for 25quid. If you do a search for Molnija 3602 0r 3 quite a few should come up.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Floral-MOLNIJA-USSR-Soviet-Mechanical-Retro-Russia-Full-Hunter-Pocket-Watch-3602-/171881627584?hash=item2804f17fc0

Most of the Sekonda pocket watches that come up are Molnijas


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

if helps these are the measures of Molnija 3602

16''', Dm= 36.0mm, Do= 36.6mm
H= 4.65mm

regards enrico


----------

